# Black Friday Sale at Petsmart



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I just looked online and Petsmart is going to be having 10 gallon tanks with light hood for only $15 on the 27th. I'll be there bright and early!


Have any of you done Black Friday Shopping before? How early should I get there?


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow that's a great deal! I'll be working 14 hours black friday so I won't be going anywhere.lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL I don't really know what black friday is.... but I want a tank and hood!!!!!!!  Do they have hoods on sale too? Because I really want hoods for my tanks that don't have them!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Heres a link to the add: http://petsmart.shoplocal.com/petsm...-99867&siteid=508&adref=ecirc&storeID=2466406

I dont see any hoods, but they have a filter for only $10


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow good sales on everything! I guess I know where I'm going to be stopping after work friday...


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

sick! i was gunna get my brother a 10 gal for x-mas but this will save me a bunch of money!  and its OH so tempting to get another one for myself! I wish they had some heaters!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

10 gallon heater is at walmart for only $10.66.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=12177656


----------



## iheartmyfishies (Sep 14, 2009)

I am so there!!!!


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Have any of you done Black Friday shopping before? Should I get there a few hours before the store opens?


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I doubt it's going to be too much of an issue at petsmart. I'm sure you could go during normal hours, or right when they open and be just fine.


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

Whooo hooo! I might buy more then one and then re sell it on CL, lol


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I've done black friday for YEARS now, but I haven't gone to Petsmart. I would assume there wouldn't be a horde at Petsmart like there would be at Walmart (which is what I'm used to). I usually get there about an hour or more before the store opens. For Petsmart though, I would think getting there at opening would be fine.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I might stop by my local Petco and see if they've got anything going on  Maybe I can look at their fish stuff and find some better tanks for a couple of the boys


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

I've had my eye out for the petco add, but nothing yet. Let me know if you see one!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so jealous of all you people who live close to Petsmart, Petco, etc.. 
 Hope you find some good stuff on sale!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to Petsmart tomorrow to look for a white female. I don't know if I'll make it on friday or not.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Argh, why couldn't it be Petco instead? The closest Petsmart is over a half hour away, but I'll try seeing if my mom is interested in taking me on black friday.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I looked at the Petco site, it says they won't have an ad until Nov. 29th.


----------



## Blizzardqueen (Sep 13, 2009)

darn, I wish Canada had Black Friday


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

id DEFINATELY be there when it OPENS. im sure each store probably only has 2 or 3 of them in stock. it always seems to work that way. then they just say we sold out.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Christina is right I went to Sears one year I got there an hour and a half before they opened and there were already about 100 people in line in front of me. I wanted to get a TV for my parents when they opened and I got to were the TV should have been they were sold out, I asked one of the workes how many TV there had been at that price he said there were only 10. Man I was livid! I decided then that I would never do Black Friday shopping again. But I am going to go to the Petsmart sale on Friday and try to get one of the tanks and a filter. LOL


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Hopefully I can get myself a ten gallon to split or use as a sorority! I am sooo going! Who knows, I might just get a couple 2 gallons for bettas!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Calmwaters said:


> Christina is right I went to Sears one year I got there an hour and a half before they opened and there were already about 100 people in line in front of me. I wanted to get a TV for my parents when they opened and I got to were the TV should have been they were sold out, I asked one of the workes how many TV there had been at that price he said there were only 10. Man I was livid! I decided then that I would never do Black Friday shopping again. But I am going to go to the Petsmart sale on Friday and try to get one of the tanks and a filter. LOL



Rookie mistake  TVs are ALWAYS hot items on Black Friday. If you want one of those, get there EARLY. There are a lot of people that start camping out on Thanksgiving for these deals. (Drive past Best Buy on Thanksgiving evening). I would never go that far for a deal, but that's how Black Friday shoppers do it. :-D


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL I got there 1 1/2 hour before they opened. LOL There is no way I would go camp out over night it would have to be free and something really nice. Like a 100 gallon tank with everything from gravel to plants to filter and lights and fish of my choice. LOL


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

2 years ago my husband and his uncle camped out to get a Wii. It was soooo cold and there was 2 feet of snow. Yes hubby came home sick. lol


----------

